# Want pet pigeons in Sacramento, Calif.



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm looking for 2 pigeons to adopt as indoor caged pets. Their cage will be 4.5' long, 3.5' tall, 2.3' wide. Eventually I may add 14" in length or width, the cage is modular. They would have out of cage time. Realistically not daily but at least 2x/week. 

I am keeping in touch with MickaCoo and the Marin Humane Society. So far their pigeons are coop birds and probably would not like to downsize to an indoor cage. 

There seems to be an overload of pij's needing adoption in my area so I figure something will come up soon. I think it would be fun to have one with the feral coloration, and maybe one that is of more unusual coloration. Or maybe a king? I'm hoping at least one of the birds will be tame or tamable for cuddling  I will gladly pay a rehoming fee.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

being that you are in cali ,mickaboo would be your best bet as they are always looking for homes or TAWhatley she rescues lots of pigeons too that could use a home as well


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a nice offer. Your best bet might be one of the local Kings at the shelters as they are bred to live in cages and those particular ones have usually spent their lives in cages. They are actually only "coop birds" since they have been taken into the shelters and/or foster homes. The kings I've adopted and fostered have all done very well in a cage with time out, as this is what they are familiar with. Of course, they also adapt well to coops, I'm just saying that they're used to the cage so to move into a living room in a cage would be great.

I also might have a pair but none that are real tame. I have a darling Satinette older male, Henry, and his wife Maude who is a black former feral. Henry was a cage bird before he came to me and I think would like to live indoors again. He doesn't move around the aviary/loft a lot and spends most of his time cuddling with the wife.  He comes to mind as he was pretty tame when I got him a few years back, and would probably tame up again easily, as well as he is older and would enjoy an indoor home with special attention. 

Let me think about if any others might do well for you. But I would think a pair of Kings would be best. They're generally pretty docile and tame rather easily. Good luck!


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions maryjane and lokota loft. I had to google satinette, I didn't know what they looked like. Real pretty! I just faxed my application to Mickaboo this morning. I will call my local shelter to see what they have, and I'm going to the Marin shelter tomorrow for dog training. Sounds like kings would be best. Tonight I will put the cage together, then see what comes up


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

I know Bruce has a wide variety of birds for adoption, some fancies, some handicapped, and is always looking for good homes. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=418564&postcount=20 Good luck in your search.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

Sasha008 thanks for the tip. I sent a PM to see if there were any left. Lots of cute ones in the photos.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Kings are just such sweet birds...hope Micka-coo can set you up with a couple....I got several from Elizabeth and they're the best!


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

I still have some fantails that I would like placed as pets. They are not show quality and were rescued, are very pretty and could be tamed. I am very close to you in the foothills and work in Sacramento. If this interests you PM me and we can talk further.


----------

